

Ask HN: Where can I find a kick ass coffee mug. - word

Like many people, I use and rely on my coffee mug everyday. It sits on my desk all day long and provides essential liquid goodness. But the mug is bland. For such an essential piece of equipment it would be nice to have something to be proud of. Where can I find a really kick ass coffee mug?
======
ecaron
The two coolest are:

[http://www.veer.com/products/merchdetail.aspx?image=VPR00054...](http://www.veer.com/products/merchdetail.aspx?image=VPR0005470)
\- which is for the font-a-holics and shows Helvetica on the side in Light,
Regular, Bold and Black (get it?)

[http://www.coroflot.com/public/individual_file.asp?sort_by=1...](http://www.coroflot.com/public/individual_file.asp?sort_by=1&portfolio_id=201846&individual_id=56170)
\- which includes a shaped key and hole to make sure nobody can steal your cup
unless they enjoy a lap full of coffee (and who doesn't?)

------
gdl
Try poking around Etsy a bit. A quick search for "coffee mug" gets over 1400
hits, many of those being handmade, one-of-a-kind pieces. Quality and style
varies a lot, but you're likely to find a few that pique your interest if you
spend some time paging through the results.

[http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=coffee+m...](http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=coffee+mug)

------
jonah
I'm stoked on my Klean Kanteen Wide Insulated
[http://www.kleankanteen.com/products/insulated/klean-
kanteen...](http://www.kleankanteen.com/products/insulated/klean-kanteen-
insulated.html)

I brew at home or stop by a coffee shop on the ride into the office and fill
it up. It's completely spill-proof so I can confidently stuff it in my bag
with my laptop.

------
dustingram
I'm a proud owner of an "I like my coffee like I like my coffee... recursive"
mug from Toothpaste for Dinner: $9

<http://www.sharingmachine.com/booksmisc.php?item=31>

------
cylinder714
I picked up a plain white mug from a Le Creuset outlet store a couple years
ago. It may not look like much, but you could tie a rope to the handle and use
it as a handy melee weapon, it's so solid.

------
lovskogen
I'm making my own typeface mugs, via a national photo company. They allow
printing "photos" on cups, so I'm making simple typeface mugs in different
typefaces.

------
godel
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/mugs/>

------
samratjp
If you're feeling DIY, any classic xkcd comic could be printed and etched onto
yer mug :-)

------
word
"I Am Not a Paper Cup" by Decor Craft is great.

------
shaunxcode
computer history museum has a mug w/ an image of the babbage difference engine
on it!

